# Is your house on Google street view?



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Mine is
[I rubbed out the link - sorry...]
(Actually, it's the house two doors to the left, with the blue and grey cars in the driveway..)

EDIT: Per Polednice's suggestion, picture without the Google link.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes, but I'm not showing it. All I will say is that it's green with red windows.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes.......


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Probably not, you can barely see my island on a map. I wouldn't show it here anyway .


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Yipes! It's there. The photo must have been taken on a Tuesday, because the trash can is there by the road.

Son of a biscuit! The black helicopters will know just where to go!


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

No, it's not.

Although a lot of what Google does is praiseworthy (probably result of the attitude: do one thing and do it really well), when it comes to Street View and copying books, I like German approach.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

I didn't think it was poor form for me to encourage people to show their house - I realize that it may have een a bit of a snafu from my part.

I had no issues showing mine - I don't see the harm in it.

However a terse description will do!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

itywltmt said:


> (Actually, it's the house two doors to the left, with the blue and grey cars in the driveway..)


 >Sigh< I wish I had green grass. Instead, I have a brutal gang of trees.

Yep, mine is there, a yellow two-story. But the photo is about a year old, it looks like.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

itywltmt said:


> I didn't think it was poor form for me to encourage people to show their house - I realize that it may have een a bit of a snafu from my part.
> 
> I had no issues showing mine - I don't see the harm in it.
> 
> However a terse description will do!


If you take a screenshot and post it, that seems fine, but to include your address seems a bit risky.


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

Both me and my house are on google street view (in separate locations). And this past summer I yet again managed to be walking while the google car passed me, so I should be on the internet for some years to come.

A hug to anyone who finds me.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Yep...this is the actual pic







Very proud of the tallest and prettiest pine tree in the area and, of course, of my palm collection which you can see the very beginning of here; most are in the back. My brother and I call it: Casa Palma


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, it is ... and they took the picture on trash day, so everyone's barrels are in the driveway ... nice touch, Google .


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Krummhorn said:


> Yes, it is ... and they took the picture on trash day, so everyone's barrels are in the driveway ... nice touch, Google .


Hmm. There must be something significant about the presence of the trash cans in the photos... well, I'm going to have to work on this, but the evidence points at Homeland Security.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Evidently the work of google maps isn't very extensive in the middle east, I can't remember exactly what was missing...oh yes, the 3d feature was nil! So you can't look at things in depth, only satellite imagery. I learned this back when I was communicating with two contacts there. But my house is quite visible, since I'm not in the middle east as many here probably know...


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Nope we're not on the map...


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes, but I'm not posting it here.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes - and it's a clear picture. I was grateful I had just had the yard mowed at least and the fence was all nice and white.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Polednice said:


> If you take a screenshot and post it, that seems fine, but to include your address seems a bit risky.


Better idea, indeed. I rubbed out the link and posted the pic on the original post.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

kv466 said:


> Yep...this is the actual pic
> View attachment 2509
> 
> Very proud of the tallest and prettiest pine tree in the area and, of course, of my palm collection which you can see the very beginning of here; most are in the back. My brother and I call it: Casa Palma


Montana, right?


----------

